# Big buck



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*How would you like to shoot this next fall????--:elk:SB*
View attachment 2814


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's insane !! Would probably get buck fever so bad that I couldn't ...... LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Seems to be well balanced for a non typical. I would like to have his momma, alive of course.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is sure a bunch of bone he's got there. That'll make for wall hanger for someone.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

One word ....GNARLY I'd hate to have to score that!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh...I would like to score him. But his gene pool will be open for some time.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow what a buck! Is that a new picture? Do whitetails already have that much horn on them this time of year?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No..this would have been from past seasons.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

That's almost as big as the one I took a few years back!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this him ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

It is YD but I think you enlarged it too much, it was a tad smaller.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to pass up one just like him...I wanted to wait for a larger one.


----------

